# Supporting Slider Bed In The "in" Position



## dkinkela (Mar 14, 2009)

We are new to the RV world and are interested in purchasing a 25rs or a 21rs and were wondering if there is a way to support the slider bed when it is still inside the trailer so we can sleep on it or for sitting on the edge of when we park for meals when traveling on long road trips. Is sleeping on the side of the road legal?
Anyway, just wondering about the bed and whether anyone has tried to rig something up. I thought a couple of two by fours propped underneath might do it.
Thanks for any input. 
Also does anyone have any recommendations between the 25 and the 21s for a family of 5, that includes two teenagers,a 6 year old and a small dog. We have never towed a trailer and are a bit intimidated by the size of the 25 but like the space if affords.
Thanks,
Diane K.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't think you would notice much of a differance in towing. We have the 23RS -- 4 people and two beagles. Just enough room.

my $.02's


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Diane,

A number of people have rigged up removable supports for the front of the bed when it is in. I'll look around and see if I can find the photos, but basically you just need something that will keep the front of the bed from sagging with weight on it. It just be quickly removable, distribute the weight a bit (top and bottom) and be made so you won't scratch anything up when placing or removing it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It takes no more then 3 minutes to attached the support bars and pull the bed out. This will give you a LOT more run inside the trailer and the bed will be supported like it is suppose to be supported.

I would never sleep on or get on the bed if it was not pulled out.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It takes no more then 3 minutes to attached the support bars and pull the bed out. This will give you a LOT more run inside the trailer and the bed will be supported like it is suppose to be supported.
> 
> I would never sleep on or get on the bed if it was not pulled out.


Same here...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I would go for at least the 25. Our family is same size as yours using a 28RSS and you would be suprised how quickly it fill up. Not to mention the fact that those teenagers have friends that are gonna see the Outback and say "I wana go".


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a support design that one of our members built:

Bed Support

As for chosing between a 21RS and a 25RS...

If I had it to do over again, I'd buy the 25. The side slide makes a TREMEDOUS difference in floor space. We love our 21, but have to dodge each other while walking fore to aft!

Dan


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We loved our 21, but when we went shopping this time, we bought the 25. We have two kids. As they got older and bigger, and their friends became old enough to come along, it became clear that more space was needed. You have 3 kids, some of whom are teens--absolutely, get the 25. The 25 has significantly more storage inside than the 21, and you will love the U shaped dinette. That was a major factor in our decision. The side slide will give you plenty of room to get by each other on days when everyone is in the trailer (rain, the occasional snowstorm, at bedtime). And, the extra storage inside means that there can be a spot for adult clothing and 'stuff'. The 25 also has two doors, which means that people can come in and get what they need/do what they want without necessarily having to squeeze by each other to do it--you'd be surprised how often this is an issue! Two doors means better circulation, too. As to sleeping with the slide in, when we bought it we thought it was too bad that we couldn't. But in 5 years of owning the 21RS, never once did we wish we could! With three kids, you don't really want to be on the side of the road or in a Wally World parking lot, or in a truck stop either. It may sound cool, but in reality--after 12-15 hours driving towards a major destination, you want to pull in and hike around or go for a swim and have a cold one while stretching your legs. The kids need to run around and expel some energy and do some exploring, maybe hook up with the other kids there and make some new acquaintances that they won't have to sit next to in the truck for 12 more hours tomorrow! Often, we don't completely unhitch if we are going to be on our way early in the morning--but we always level the camper and pull the slide out. In the morning, push it in, crank up the jacks, and off we go. It's pretty fast and it works well for us.

Happy Camping!

Cj


----------

